# Test posting



## feliciathomas (May 4, 2008)

Does anyone know how long it usually takes for you to know whether or not your passed your exam.

I tested on 4/26/08, and am anxiously awaiting results


----------



## mistymccrackin (May 4, 2008)

I took my test on Saturday, 2/23/08 and found out I passed on 2/29/08.  It should not be much longer.  Hang in there and good luck.


----------



## Karma (May 4, 2008)

I took the exam on Mar. 8, FAIL results posted Mar. 12 (4 days)
Retook the exam on April 19, PASS results posted April 30 (a very LONG 12 days)


----------



## TTcpc (May 7, 2008)

My group took ours on the 26th also and we received word online yesterday afternoon.  I would just keep checking every morning and every evening.


----------



## feliciathomas (May 7, 2008)

I heard this morning and I passed... Yeah!!!!


----------



## HMJ (May 7, 2008)

I tested on 4/26 in Winston-Salem and found out yesterday 5/6 that I passed!!!!!!!  Good luck!


----------



## LOVE2CODE (May 8, 2008)

*Test Posting*

Congrats are in order to everyone who have passed the test this month......

YTH,CPC


----------



## Treetoad (May 10, 2008)

KUDOS! to all who passed.  For those who didn't, don't be discouraged.  You can try again.

~L


----------



## Susan R (May 16, 2008)

feliciathomas said:


> I heard this morning and I passed... Yeah!!!!



  CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------

